# Your Favorite Horsey Object and Why



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My bracelet, made with tail hair from my deceased heart horse. I wear it almost constantly.

Here's a picture of my bracelet. Yes, this is my _actual_ bracelet. 

Solenaro Designs put a picture of it on their website as a representation of the Industrialized Bangle style, because they were so pleased with the combinations that I chose, and how the bracelet turned out.

Solenaro Designs custom made horse hair equestrian jewelry Industrialized Bangle in Vermeil

I had silver braid added in with the horse hair, which contrasts beautifully with the golden color of the bracelet itself.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

My stuffed animal horsey, Dreamer. And yes..I do still sleep with a least one stuffed animal. lol


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

SpeedRacer: I love your bracelet! 
I don't have a specific horsey object that is a particular favorite, but I do have a proclivity toward horse chestnuts. . . . weird, but I LOVE the smell of them for some reason. . . I stick them in my shirt pocket after I pick them off my horses' legs, lol!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> My bracelet, made with tail hair from my deceased heart horse. I wear it almost constantly.
> 
> Here's a picture of my bracelet. Yes, this is my _actual_ bracelet.
> 
> ...


 
that bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Mine is a blanket that was started when Drummer was born and given to me by his old owners. It has cloth photos of him and his sire and is really special to me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

